# Celebrating 3 years of diabetes



## LittleMagik (Jun 29, 2014)

My sons diabetic anniversary is coming up.
I've seen quite a few parents celebrate each year.
I'd like to celebrate it but i find a tiny bit odd because i don't actually know why.

*Why do we celebrate?*


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi there im unsure why people celebrate it i never have and its coming up to 19 years i was 21 when i got it. Bless your son 15 months old getting D.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 29, 2014)

My daughter's 2nd anniversary is coming up soon, a while ago she said she wants to take sweets into school to celebrate 

Which struck me as a bit ironic at first, although she's on a pump so in theory she can eat what she likes as long as we bolus correctly. So perhaps it's not as daft as it first seemed!

But in reality we probably won't do anything.  My mum doesn't either for her anniversary.  That date will always stick in my mind, certainly will never forget it, bit it's not really something to have a party about is it!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2014)

Well I'm always quite pleased when another year has passed and nothing's  gone wrong or dropped off yet - either from D or AD !


----------



## Redkite (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't know if celebrate is the right word, but it's certainly a significant date in the calendar!  Presents (of the small token variety) and cake are expected here


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 30, 2014)

LittleMagik said:


> My sons diabetic anniversary is coming up.
> I've seen quite a few parents celebrate each year.
> I'd like to celebrate it but i find a tiny bit odd because i don't actually know why.
> 
> *Why do we celebrate?*



I don't have a child with Diabetes, but having had it myself for five short months I think all of you guys who do are amazing for coping so incredibly well.  It must be devastating and terrifying in equal measure.  To get through that as a family and live as normal a life as possible seems like something worth celebrating to me, even if the Diabetes itself isn't something we want to celebrate.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 2, 2014)

Nicely put Kookycat. 

My dire-betes is 6 years old next week. I'll hopefully have a nice day out with my best friend, but I won't be having a party!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2014)

Hee hee! - actually my diagnosis was a couple of weeks before the Munich Olympics - and they are famous for something Not Nice, rather than Athletic achievements, so it's a sort of thoughtful RIP process each year for me, definitely not a celebration really.

Look em up if you don't know what happened.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2014)

Cant think why anyone wants to celebrate sticking pins into ones self but    Now 50yrs is looming for me & well I might have a do !


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2014)

... the Anthem for which will be sung by Gloria Gaynor ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 3, 2014)

Spot on Tw !


----------



## bev (Jul 4, 2014)

We dont 'celebrate' the diagnosis as such but we do celebrate the fact that we work really hard at keeping diabetes at bay and coping so well. It doesnt have to be a negative thing at all - we go out and have a meal and recognise the fact that Alex and myself put a lot of hard work into making sure he has as normal a life as possible and it feels good to recognise our efforts with a treat!Bev


----------

